# Where have all the old Timers gone



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting
I'll add a couple: raymo, [email protected] (forever on the river)
My main reason for being a member of the Buzz, read, listen and learn
I agree "mean and hurtful" does nothing to contribute to the rafting community
We need to continue the craft, keep the river and people histories, both written and oral, for future boaters
Thank you to all that have and will contribute


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Sadly one of my best rafting buddies passed on from heart issues while rowing the Middle Fork at pretty low water float a season ago. True statement Scott was always on the rivers or putting together future floats. He was the spark plug for floating.

Scott was one big time source of boating data, loved the Buzz and is missed still.

Take care out there.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

okieboater said:


> Sadly one of my best rafting buddies passed on from heart issues while rowing the Middle Fork at pretty low water float a season ago. True statement Scott was always on the rivers or putting together future floats. He was the spark plug for floating.
> 
> Scott was one big time source of boating data, loved the Buzz and is missed still.
> 
> Take care out there.


I was on that trip last year with him. He was a wealth of knowledge and always remained upbeat and positive. The world could use more people like Scott.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Caspermike spewed more vitriol than anybody here today.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

I hope they are out there floating some rivers, hiking canyons, and telling some old timer stories from the before times.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

foreigner said:


> Caspermike spewed more vitriol than anybody here today.


That's for sure. Still I think more and more people just want to be like Mike at least you knew what to expect from him- (all the time). Why even Chunderboy (RIP) had a edge to his rants but I liked it. Nowadays you disagree and somebody is waiting to roll up on you and tell you were to go. Just saying I still wonder why the old timers aren't chiming in any more. Maybe they are out boating I hope. I wish I was.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

I ain't left yet.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

rivh2o said:


> Just wondering about some of the members who haven't been heard from lately> Shutzie and his 3rd person(s) although he did just show up about welding, Cataraftgirl, Ihowemt, Avatard, Caspermike and many more that just haven't been on the buzz in awhile. I would listen (read) what they had to say regarding their knowledge and experiences. Learning from their observatios of facts and events. I don't know maybe cause the Buzz it's becoming more of a place to get into your own politics and how much you know more then the next person/poster. There seems to be more Vitriol infused in the many posts.


Just saw lhowemt and her husband and dawgs at the Lochsa this weekend. She's doing pretty well and has a fixed up knee.
I don't see her on FB as much anymore...didn't ask, but I have the sense she's just not much on social media in general. She has (or had) plenty of her own strong political opinions, but if she's like me, that's gotten exhausting and not even something you want to discuss around a campfire.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Member for 17 years with 1,000+ posts. 

When do I get to be an old timer?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

richp said:


> Member for 17 years with 1,000+ posts.
> 
> When do I get to be an old timer?


Just hang in there for three more years, Rich, and we'll send you the lapel pin...


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Sweet, just like a gold watch for years of service! I guess I am pretty close also! 😂


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm only at 10 years, but now have gray hair. Do I at least get a sticker?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Me too, at 10 years with the Buzz and have gray hair growing in weird places....


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I too now have wisdom in my beard which wasn’t the case when I joined.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

foreigner said:


> Caspermike spewed more vitriol than anybody here today.


If I remember correctly, they had a pretty life changing event that kind of explained and, to a certain extent, apologized for much of the vitriol.
Hope that they're still having fun on the water and know that they're welcome here.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

richp said:


> Member for 17 years with 1,000+ posts.
> 
> When do I get to be an old timer?





Andy H. said:


> Just hang in there for three more years, Rich, and we'll send you the lapel pin...


When I started this post I kinda thought that it might go off on some different tangent,.. but I didn't think it would go along these lines. I don't have near the time on the buzz or that many posts to even qualify for a wooded paddle let alone a watch or lapel pin... I am getting on in age now that I'm closer to seventy then fifty. Oh my!
"ol timer myself


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I wonder if Caspermike is hot?


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Wow!!! I joined in 2006 and this post just took the wind out of my lungs.....thought I was young and dumb when I joined this forum. Now I feel old and dumb.
I do very much miss the wisdom that was once shared here, friendly advise was abound. I have invited and have been invited to trips from this forum. Things evolve and this forum has done just that, not bad not great, just what it is. The river has given me way more than I could have imagined for sure!!!! The most treasured is the enduring friendships and the shared stories and knowledge from them all. I started late in life in this sport at 41. This forum and the boater friends damn sure helped me make up for the late start, that is a blessing for sure!!! Thank you for the post, brought me a lot.
Be safe out there....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

dport said:


> Wow!!! I joined in 2006 and this post just took the wind out of my lungs.....thought I was young and dumb when I joined this forum. Now I feel old and dumb.
> I do very much miss the wisdom that was once shared here, friendly advise was abound.
> 
> This forum and the boater friends damn sure helped me make up for the late start, that is a blessing for sure!!! Thank you for the post, brought me a lot.
> Be safe out there....


There's still good wisdom here. Be the change you want to see. Share yours. 🍻


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Been creepin on here for 15 years strong


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

mtrafter said:


> Been creepin on here for 15 years strong


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

As a fairly recent arrival to the sport, I am so grateful for all the collective wisdom dropped in here over the years by said old timers. Saved me tons of time and money. The archives are gold to developing boaters like me. I will do my best to pay it forward as I progress in this world.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Steady creepin


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Once having an AT paddle shoved up your ass wasn't offered up regularly, a lot of guys left. People have weird fetishes, not sure what else to say.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

The AT in the ass thing stopped when their warranty on broken paddles started slipping.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Some of us baby boomers are distracted from the Buzz because we spend so much time at the orthopedic surgeon's office, and in PT. 

Grrr...


----------

